# Today on RO Sunday!



## mouse_chalk (Jan 11, 2009)

[align=center]













































*TODAY ON RO!*
* Sunday, 11th January 2009*
*










































*

* Birthdays*

* If you have celebrated a birthday, are due to celebrate a birthday, gotcha day, or other special day, please let us know! Sorry, we still can't access the calendar *

* However, it is my girly Snowy's 3rd birthday today! Happy birthday Snowy!*
*



*


* It was also JadeIcing's Ringo's 4th Birthday on Friday! Happy birthday Ringo!*

*



*


*



News!



*

 The forum  needs you!  We need to move to a new home, but we need help to do so. If you can contribute anything, or become an RO sponsor, please do so!


 There will also be a  RO Calendar  Up for sale!



 Please keep *NZminilops* and  Sakura  in your thoughts. She isn't eating and Michelle is very worried about her. 
 ray:



 *Apple* the  Dutch Princess  tells us exactly what she expects from her slaves!









 Congratulations to *ADEE* who got her bunny pictures  featured in Rabbits USA! 










 *Undergunfire *got her  first binky picture!  And she has shared it with us!










 *Nelson_is_mine* has questions about the possiblity of  bonding a trio? 












 Look at this awesome picture on the things *JadeIcing* does  for the love of the bunnies! 








 Want to see a disapproving bunny? Look at these  pictures of Chalk!  








 *BethM* is looking for suggestions on how to keep  naughty Miss Amelia  off of the sofa! Can you help?









 *SOOSKA *would like your opinions on whether feeding  too many veggies is fattening? 








 *JadeIcing* has posted these  awesome nail clipping videos!  She makes it look so easy!








 *whaleyk98* is concerned about her bunnies  outside in the cold weather  at the moment. Can you help?









 Do you love cheese? Come and share about it  here! 









 Do you have a collection of  Beanie Babies?  *Irishbunny* is wanting to know how much her collection might be worth!







 *NorthernAutumn *would like you to  listen to this  with her!










 *MYSTERY BUNNY*
* Something a little different today- 3 bunnies! :shock: Can you guess who they are?*
*



*




* Have a great day everyone! *

*



*
[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 11, 2009)

Would the mystery bunnies happen to be Myheart's Patrick, Luna, and Zappa?  I'd know that Dutch train anywhere! 

Good job on the daily digest! Thanks for mentioning my cheese addiction!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes it would be! How could I not put them in when I saw them!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought it might be but wasnt sure because I didnt know they had bonded!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the mention, Jen... someday someone will listen with me :biggrin2:...
"Going to the garden to eat worms... WORMS!"


----------



## myheart (Jan 12, 2009)

Sure!!!! The one weekend I was unable to get on the forum, and my kids' pic is the "Mystery Bun" of the day!!! How could I miss this?!!!:?

Thanks for chosing the pic of my kids. I will have to post nicerpics soon, if they are kind enough to cooperate in the cuddle department. I was just too excited to see them cuddlingfor the first time that I needsomething toprove to myself that it really was happening... A real live cuddle-event!!!

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah, and I was busy all day and the forum was fighting me so I didn't get here! I'd have known your babies!!!


----------



## myheart (Jan 12, 2009)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Yeah, and I was busy all day and the forum was fighting me so I didn't get here! I'd have known your babies!!!



I have a few pics on Zappa's thread...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40242&forum_id=6&page=2

I hope to have many more to post in the future... :biggrin2:


----------

